# Mouse not working in VMware over RDC



## Pummelchen (Sep 7, 2019)

Hello,

I connect to a Windows 2019 server over RDC, and that server runs several VM's in VMware Workstation 15.1.
I sync the VM's over Dropbox, so I use them on my notebook when required, otherwise they run on the server.

FreeBSD runs just fine on the Windows notebook inside VMware. But when I connect to the server, the mouse just slides on the borders of the VMware screen. Same problem with Clear Linux, but not with Debian 10 or any Windows instances. I use the GNOME 3 desktop in all BSD/Linuxes.

The Vmware tools are installed like this:


```
https://github.com/vmware/open-vm-tools/releases
pkg install open-vm-tools
vmtoolsd -v
```

It seems that somehow the RDC connection changes the way the mouse signals works, in a way that FreeBSD gets confused, even as it sits inside a virtual environment, which should not happen ..


----------

